# OMG how can I stop ticks? Tips please!



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 2 GSDs. I often go running/hiking with them in the park next to our house; they love chasing each other through the tall grass, and exploring in the bush. I realize this is probably where all of the ticks are coming from.

We just got our male two weeks ago, and he is always covered in ticks. I pulled 6 of them off him last night! I've always taken my girl to the same park, and she has only had one tick in her entire 2.5 year lifespan. I have no idea why they are attracted to my male. His coat is much thicker than hers (and they're both black so they're harder to see before they begin feasting).

Is there something I can use that will repel the nasty buggers? The lady I got my male from gave me some _K9 advantix 100_ (which is not working well on him!). I'm also nervous about using it, as we have 3 cats and the box specifically says 'TOXIC TO CATS'. Would one of those flea collars help? Any tips would be welcome!

Also... any thoughts on vaccinating against lyme disease? I've heard mixed opinions on the vaccine.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As far as Lyme's, I just vaccinated mine with the Nobivac vaccine. What are the instances of Lyme's in your area? If it's not high, then I would not vaccinate. I asked Dr. Dodds about it and she said if you HAD to vaccinate, then the Nobivac was the one to do. Make sure it is NOT the Fort Dodge vaccine.

Different areas seem to have different results with Advantix / Frontline Plus. Try the Frontline Plus. There's a new one out called Vectra but I've never used it.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

We use frontline plus especially when in the mountains in north ga. It's not perfect but we have only found a couple on Nala in the last two months and they were close to dead. I brush and check her after every walk. Remember when ever you use frontline your dog should not have a bath 48 hours before and after application.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What area of Canada?

As you can see in my Avatar, I am in Southern Ontario, just a few minutes from the lake, although city, I have a large area of fields, some woods, creeks, bike path and the lake that is frequented by deer, coyotes, canada geese (it's because of these buggers they spread to Ontario). Anyhow, I haven't used a tick product since 2009.
Although this season has been too hot to do the extensive walks and hikes, so maybe not subjected to as much.

While you try to decide...you can test drive an alternative...you can make a spray as long as you add castile soap to emulsify the oil, or put a few drops on a bandana (back of away from nose)

Tick Repellent for Dogs Goes Natural and Trouble-free with Essential Oils

A study published in the 2007 issue of "Parasitology Research" shows that a 10 percent solution of Origanum minutiflorum (Oregano oil) killed all ticks within 120 minutes

Essential Oils to Kill Ticks | eHow.com

I use eucyliptus...I just rub a few drops between my hands and run thru his mane


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

There is also a Frontline Plus spray -- I wonder if you use Frontline Plus for their flea/tick monthly, then maybe lightly spritz them before they go into the field if that would help? 

I have the spray, but since we haven't gone into the woods, having tried it yet.


----------

